# Supplier of champion mesh shorts who exports to europe?



## lampe (Mar 22, 2011)

Any online shop in the USA (or better in Europe!) that sells and ships the Champion Mesh Short (8731) to Belgium(Europe)?

I've contacted some online shops, but none are willing to answer my emails... Apparently they are not interested in selling 600 shorts and sending them over with FedEx or UPS 
Not even the Champion HQ in Italy...


----------

